# Upcoming Modern Arnis Events



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

In order to cut back on "noise" and help consolidate events, please restrict event notices to the Events Forum (located near the top of the forums listings) and to this thread.

Notices outside of those 2 areas will be moved, merged or removed at staff discretion.

This thread is stickied, so the list will always be visible at the top of the thread listing, thereby avoiding having to bump notices that have fallen to the bottom of the pile.

In order to help minimize noise, but maximize notice and interest, rather than simply posting a flyer in the discussion areas, focus on who is teaching, what they will be covering, where the event will be held, how to get there, etc.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello Everybody,

   I would like to inform you abot *THE *Modern Arnis and FMA event in 2006.

   From the 11th to the 21st ofd July 2006 there will be the the Great homecoming for the FMA. The fiollowing events will take place:

   A) The Professor Remy Presas Memorial Camp, 
   B) The 3rd FMA Festival and 
   C) The FMA Gala night.

   The first two will be held at Clark Field, Pampanga, Philippines, the FMA Gala Night will be held in Manila, Philippines.

*A, the Professor Remy Presas Memorial Camp* 
   will be held from the 11th through to the 14th of July 2006. All mayor Modern Arnis Grandmasters and Masters of the Philippines will be there to teach. Also many international big names of Modern Arnis will be asked to participate and will hopefully be there.
   This will *NOT *be an event of *ONE *organisation. It will be organized by the IMAFP in the Philippines, but ALL Modern Arnis groups worldwide will be invited.  

*B, the 3rd FMA Festival*
   will be held from the 17th to the 20th of July 2006. Alfred Plath and I have organized the first two FMA Festivals in 2002 and 2004 in Germany, which were with 450 and 600 participants highly successful.
   Now the Philippines have taken the responsibility to organize the 3rd FMA festival in the Philippines. It is a grand come together of many different FMA styles.
   Many filipino Grandmasters and Masters will be there to teach their special style. 

*C, the FMA Gala night* 
will be held at the 21st of July in Manila.
   There will be a gala dinner, exhibitions and much more.

   For more information about these events, you can visit the festival website:

http://www.fmafestival.com

   If you have questions you can ask them here or write to

fmasecretariat@fmafestival.com

   The earlier you register, the cheaper it gets.

   This is a great chance to train in the country of origin within an organized setting.

   I hope to see many different countries and members from all different Modern Arnis and other FMA groups participate in this big event in the Philippines.


   Best regards from Germany




   Dieter Knüttel
   Senior Master and Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Bob, 

I am really not happy that you shifted my thread in this upcoming events drawer.
I have checed it for the last 3 days and not a single click more on this thread.
It is more "let us hide this thread because nobody looks here anyway".

I know that it is no ment this way, but it works this way.
Could you please put it back to the normal forum, where people find and see it, contrary to the place where it is now.


Thanks


Dieter


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 23, 2005)

You should post it in the event section at www.FMATalk.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2005)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hi Bob,
> 
> I am really not happy that you shifted my thread in this upcoming events drawer.
> I have checed it for the last 3 days and not a single click more on this thread.
> ...


Sir,
  With respect, we have implemented the policy site-wide as indicated by the update on Oct 20th 2005. (link)
It was merged into this thread, and placed in the Events forum at the top of the forum listings as well. If there are any press-releases concerning an event, I'm also happy to have them listed in the news section.  

A problem with event notices is that they constantly drift downward, until someone bumps them back up. This doesn't add value to the site. We've consolidated the notices so that we can help all the arts by pushing their notices into a news feed that is addable to other websites, helping get the word out better. In addition, rather than a simple flier, we now encourage posting about the events instructors, their areas of expertise, and other conversation stimulating topics. This will aid in keeping the topic hot, and help build interest, compared to a standard notice which more often ends up buried.

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello Bob,

I understand the good intent of this rule.
The fact was only, that nobody had looked at this thread since the last 3 days. So it is virtually hidden here.


Tim

I will do so.
Are you planning to come?

Regards


Dieter


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 23, 2005)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Tim
> 
> I will do so.
> Are you planning to come?
> ...


I don't know. I see my name on a list of proposed instructors, but I haven't been asked if I would be intersted teaching at the event.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Tim,

I have posted the IMAFP rather recently the email adresses of most of the american Modern Arnis instructors and I have been told, that they are at the moment starting to contact the people.
You will be contacted by the IMAFP.

The just want to show, that they do not exclude anybody but want to make it a Modern Arnis event for all Modern Arnis practitioners and not only for some groups.

It will be a good event. Be sure

Regards


Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 21, 2005)

*FCS Family Gathering*
*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]January 14-15,2006 - Clearwater, FL[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] 
Hapkido International; 1240 unit A Highland Ave. S; Clearwater, FL 33755 
Sat 4:30-9pm and Sun 10am-5pm 
Contact: Rick                   DeAguila 727-447-1079 or Ray Dionaldo 813-495-4361​ [/FONT]*


----------



## NARC (Jan 2, 2006)

On February 25,2006 Datu Tim Hartman will be returning once again to the Northern V.A. area giving a seminar on the WMAA Edged Weapons Defensive Tactics Program.
Training location to be confirmed shortly. Mostly the Days Hotel and Conference Center in Herndon,VA. 
Material to be addressed is Levels One and Level Two of the Program.
Time of seminar will be 9 a.m. till 4 p.m.
Check WMAA website for further in the days to come!


----------



## Dieter (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I would like to point out, that the camp and Festival have an NEW website. 

Please go to 

http://www.fmafestival2006.com

to find new information.

Here are the prices by the way:



 *To  REGISTER, you will pay*
                                                          Special rate of U.S. $80.00  per day (if paid not later January  28,  2006)
                                                            U.S. $ 88.00 per day if paid  not later February 28, 2006
                                                            U.S. $ 98.00 per day if paid  not later April 28, 2006
                                                            U.S. $ 110.00 per day if  paid not later June 28, 2006
                                                            U.S. $ 120.00 per day if  paid  on-site
                                                          Your payment will cover training, training kit, airport-hotel shuttles, hotel and food (breakfast, lunch, dinner & snacks), entertainment and barbeque nights, plus other give-aways. (free-flowing mineral water, juices, tea, fruits during training hours)

 *Gala and Lapu-Lapu Awards Night in  Manila* 
                                                          A separate payment of U.S. $70.00 for the Gala and Lapu-Lapu Awards Night will cover entrance, dinner, entertainment and cultural presentation, special demos by Grandmasters and Masters to be held in Manila; and 1 night hotel accommodation and shuttle to airport for participants leaving the next day.
*NON-TRAINING/OBSERVERS* will pay US $50 / day to cover  Hotel, breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks entertainment, shuttles, give aways.


I hope this helps and it would be nice to see some of you in the Philippines


Regards from Germany


Dieter Kn&#252;ttel
Senior Master and Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Jan 8, 2006)

Datu Kelly S. Worden will be returning to Regina Sask. for a two-day seminar. 
The seminar will be held February 18th and 19th 2006 starting at 10:00am and run till aproximately 4:00pm. 

Location: University of Regina Combatives Room in the new Kinesiology building. 

· Day one will cover various Law-enforcement Tactics, controls, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and counters. 
· Day two will focus on NSI, Modern Arnis, Close quarter tactics and much more 

For registration contact Troy Ostapiw1-306-347-8029 or nsicombat@hotmail.com 
IFC Martial Arts/NSI-Canadian Rep.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 8, 2006)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to point out, that the camp and Festival have an NEW website.
> 
> ...


Hi Dieter,

Who is Reynoldo Dionaldo?


----------



## Dieter (Jan 9, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Dieter,
> Who is Reynoldo Dionaldo?



Hi Palusut,

I would reckon, it is Ray Dionaldo from FCS Kali.
But I am not sure. This is not my list but from IMAFP.

You see him on the left side, with the Filipino instructors.
You see also at the top, that it says: invited instructors. I don't know, if he has accepted the invitation.

Perhaps you should contact the FMA Festival secretary under:

fmasecretariat@yahoo.com 



Regards


Dieter Kn&#252;ttel


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 9, 2006)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hi Palusut,
> 
> I would reckon, it is Ray Dionaldo from FCS Kali.
> But I am not sure. This is not my list but from IMAFP.
> ...


Thanks Dieter,

I will check into this.

- Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 15, 2006)

*WMAA (Tim Hartman)*
http://www.wmarnis.com/wmaaevents.html

*IMAF, INC (Masters of Tapi-Tapi)*
http://www.modernarnis.net/event/camp.shtml
http://www.modernarnis.net/event/seminar.shtml

*IMAF (Jeff Delany)*
http://www.professorpresas.com/events.htm

*MARPPIO (Remy P. Presas)*
http://www.modernarnis.com/Seminar_schedule.htm


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 21, 2006)

For more information regarding this event please follow this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31165


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 6, 2007)

Ken Smith will be doing a seminar in Phoenix, AZ Sat March 10th see below for details.

Thanks

Saturday March 10th 2007
 12:00 - 3:00 p.m.
 Vista Verde Middle School Gymnasium
 2826 E Grovers
 Phoenix, AZ 85032
 $55.00 Pre-Registered Before March 6th 2007
 $65.00 At the Door
 To Pre-Register call Bill Burch at 480-614-9290
 or E-Mail at burchskarate@cox.net
 Payment Type Check or Credit Card
 Visa   MasterCard  American Express
 Send to Burch's Karate
 7641 E Gray Rd
 Scottsdale, AZ 85260


----------



## James Miller (Apr 30, 2008)

Greetings-

The *World Modern Arnis Alliance (WMAA) Training Camp* is the premier *Modern Arnis camp in North  America!* Each year participants have the privilege to train with some of the worlds best martial artists. In addition to having the leading Modern Arnis instructors on staff, the WMAA brings in guest instructors from others systems to lend a different perspective to the training camp. 

This years camp will feature the teachings of Modern Arnis leading instructors: *Grandmaster Rick Manglinong* and *GM - Datu Tim Hartman*. They are two of the late Grandmaster Remy A. Presas most senior American students. In May 2007, at the IPMAF training camp in the Philippines, Great Grandmaster Ernesto Presas promoted Manglinong and Hartman to 9th degree black belts and Grand Master status in Kombatan.  

In addition, our 2008 WMAA Modern Arnis Camp guest instructors will be Sensei Gerry DiSanto and Grandmaster Nene Tortal. 

*Sensei Gerry DiSanto* is the owner and operator of Defensive Arts Training Centre in St. Catharines, Ontario.  Sensei DiSanto has been training in martial arts for several decades.  With skills in boxing, kickboxing, grappling and weaponry, he holds rank in several various martial arts.  He is a certified teacher, allowing him the ability to meet each students individual needs. 

*Grandmaster Jerson Nene Tortal*, the nephew of the founder of the Pekiti-Tirsia Kali system, now calls his style Dekiti-Tirsia-Siradas. Just like the original style, it is a highly developed close-quarters in-fighting system, made up of complex sectoring tactics and combat elements with intimidating names like contradas, recontras, recontradas, etc. 

This years camp will have a special theme - to prepare for the Philippines! In 2009, Datu Hartman and Grandmaster Manglinong will be leading a tour of the Philippines. Participants will have the opportunity to tour parts of the P.I. and train with different Filipino masters including GM Ernesto Presas (the late GM Remy A. Presas younger brother) at his Kombatan camp. Our 2008 WMAA Modern Arnis camp will be a tune up for anyone planning to attend the Philippines, or even if you are not.

This years camp events will include a cookout  pool party (weather permitting) at Datu Hartmans home, as well as the East Coast Premier of Great Grand Master Ernesto Presas movie Filipino Martial Arts. GM Manglinong had a speaking part in this movie and Datu Hartman had a small walk-on roll. 

For more information concerning the camp, visit our camp website: http://wmarnis.com/2008camp/index.htm or contact the WMAA headquarters at admin@wmarnis.com or 716-771-1291.


----------

